# Charles Owen Pro II



## Sarah1 (20 May 2008)

Hi

Recently had a bit of a nasty fall &amp; I'm wondering if I should replace my hat?

I currently have a J3 and back in the day riding hats should always be replaced after a bump to the head et.c but with modern materials I was wondering if it's still as important to replace it immediately?

If I do have to replace it I was thinking of getting a Pro II and I just wondered if anyone has one of these and what they think?  Are the sizes generous?

Thanks


----------



## Weezy (20 May 2008)

Hello!

I have a J3 and bought a Pro 2 at Badders - sizing the same as the J3, I am a 3 in both (although the fit of the Pro is slightly different and doesn't feel so *tight* it is because of the new design) - very lightweight and comfy!

I fell onto my head with it on Sunday though, so it is going in the bin - the new technology means they HAVE to be replaced after a fall because of how they are made - am gutted, only worn it 3 times


----------



## BeckyD (20 May 2008)

I've just replaced my J3 after a bump to the head, and yes modern materials absorb impact so you won't know if there's enough damage done to ruin it, so if in doubt, replace it.  

I have got the Pro 2, feels very different to the J3 as it doens't have the bit at the back of the head, so feels less snug to start with.  I've got the same size as the J3 and it seems to fit similarly.  Have had it about a month now and it's going well,.  Don't think the ventilation is all that great though it does seem slightly cooler than the J3.


----------



## Sarah1 (20 May 2008)

Thanks guys - I've just ordered myself a silver Pro 2!  Hope I don't regret not going for the good old plain black!


----------



## Sarah1 (20 May 2008)

Oh no!  What a shame you're going to have to replace it already - I've only had my J3 since xmas and I'm annoyed about that!  What colour did you get?


----------



## BeckyD (20 May 2008)

Wow you're good!  I fell off on my head the very first time I wore my J3 (!) and refused to replace it, replaced it the 2nd time I fell on my head, 2 years later.  I shouldn't let expense get in the way of safety really...


----------



## Sarah1 (20 May 2008)

I didn't even realise I'd banged my head - thought I'd just scuffed it on the road so wasn't going to replace it but I've had a big egg on the back of my head since Saturday so I think I must've hit it harder than I realised!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiggins (28 January 2009)

I just replaced my 9 year old skull with the new Pro II. I guess you're supposed to replace helmets every 5 years anyway, because the materials become less absorbent. I dont know, but Im keeping my old skull (easily twice as thick and twice as heavy as the Pro II) as backup in my trailer, just in case.

I got plain black, and went with this model because the Pro Skull fits me oddly, and the J3 sits too high on my head. This one is in between, and fits my head nicely. Apparently the sizing is really different from other helmets, but I dont have my GR8 handy so I couldnt say, really.

We will see how much cooler it is come summer!


----------



## shiggins (31 January 2009)

Just curious now, on the CO website it says the J3 is ASTM certified, but it doesnt say anything about the Pro II? Is it not certified?


----------

